# Hens dying



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Please can anyone help!
I have been building up my flock which consists only of Orpingtons. I have/had 4 cockerels and 15 pullets and I was intending to get some more girls but then some started getting sick. I noticed that a couple of them started sneezing and wheezing which started spreading through the flock. I gave them 5 days of Tylan antibiotics and the ones that have been showing signs of respiratory infections seem to have got better. 
However, I then lost 3 girls spread out over a couple of weeks. These girls showed no symptoms of colds but just became quiet, depressed, stopped eating/drinking and then just wasted away. I tried everything to save them but within a few days of becoming depressed they died. Now I have a fourth hen that has suddenly got a droopy wing/ paralysis? What I thought was a respiratory infection has now turned into something more serious. Do you think it's Mariks? My hens all free range over half an acre of paddock I have three large hen sheds 10'x12' so there is no overcrowding. I don't know what to do with this hen whose wing is droopy whether to just see what happens or put her down. She is still at the moment eating and drinking. 
My question is if it Mariks what do I do? Also if some of the hens survive will I still be able to buy more hens or will they get sick as well. 
Please help


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of all your losses, it is so hard to see your loved chickens go, especially when you give it all you've got and try your best to keep them healthy... I am not much help for you regarding what is making your chickens sick, but there is plenty of people on this forum who will try to help. Sorry for your losses and hope all goes well for you and your chickens.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/avian/mareks2.pdf I just typed marek's into the search on the net. Read this. Droopy/paralysis of wings, and depression are classic signs of this disease.


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for replying. Yes I did read up on Mariks which is why I am almost certain that's what this is. It doesn't read good and I am heartbroken. I used to keep chickens for many years with no problems at all, then when my mum got sick I gave it all up to look after her. Just before she died she said her wish was that I start up again which is what I have done....... Hence new birds and now this. 
Has anyone else experienced these disease? If so I would be grateful to hear how you dealt with the problem.


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

I wanted to add that When I purchased birds (four different lots from four different breeders) I was told they had been vaccinated


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Chickencrumpet said:


> Thank you for replying. Yes I did read up on Mariks which is why I am almost certain that's what this is. It doesn't read good and I am heartbroken. I used to keep chickens for many years with no problems at all, then when my mum got sick I gave it all up to look after her. Just before she died she said her wish was that I start up again which is what I have done....... Hence new birds and now this.
> Has anyone else experienced these disease? If so I would be grateful to hear how you dealt with the problem.


Sorry Mareks...... Not Mariks my mistake


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

Depending on where you are located you might take a dead bird for autopsy. In Maryland you can drop of a bird at NO Charge: 
Frederick Laboratory
1840 Rosemont Avenue
Frederick, MD 21702
(301) 600-1548
Fax (301) 600-6111


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Excellent! ...........


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

I live in Buckinghamshire, UK but I am sure if I ring my vets that they would advise me where to take/send dead bird. It's too late this time as my husband disposed of it. 
It's been about a week since last one died and all the others seem to have improved apart from a couple that are sneezing. It is or was like I had two different things going on. I had a few sneezing and rattling but none of those died and have recovered(although new ones sneezing now) and then I had the four that showed no cold symptoms but just quickly deteriorated and died. 
All hens had been treated with Tylan. 
So weird anyway fingers crossed they will all carry on improving.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad things are improving chicken crumpet. Could be one diseases manifesting in two different ways. Next time you're prepared.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope this is the end of all the sickness so you can your chicks can heal Chickencrumpet. How hard on you and them! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

You might want to read up on Mycoplasma synovia especially since your sick birds had respiratory symptoms initially. This disease can cause respiratory symptoms as well as lameness. I hope this helps!


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Glad things are improving chicken crumpet. Could be one diseases manifesting in two different ways. Next time you're prepared.


Thank you for all your help


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I hope this is the end of all the sickness so you can your chicks can heal Chickencrumpet. How hard on you and them! Keeping my fingers crossed.


Thank you 7chicks I hope so too


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

adorson said:


> You might want to read up on Mycoplasma synovia especially since your sick birds had respiratory symptoms initially. This disease can cause respiratory symptoms as well as lameness. I hope this helps!


Well the ones that died actually showed no signs of respiratory troubles but I will definitely read up on it. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

I think you might be right Adorson I no longer think it's Mareks. The flock seemed to be improving slowly and no more deaths in two weeks although I have one girl acting a bit suspect. What I have noticed is some red mucus like poo and on close examination (I know that sounds gross) it could possibly be worms, although not 100% sure. They have just had a 10 day course of Flubenvet the one that is already premixed with layer pellets (I couldn't get the other). After they have been treated do the dead worms show up in their poop? How would I know if they still have worms or not? Also is sneezing one of the signs?


----------



## Helens-Hens (Oct 17, 2012)

hello chicken crumpet , im from surrey in uk 
i see you have treated your flock with tylan , so i guess you thought you had mycoplasma ?
with mycoplasma you find that you get secondary infections 
also you say your birds are vaccinated ?
do you know what against and as you got the from 4 different breeders did you get them all at the same time ?
some vaccines are live which means birds that are NOT vacinated will most likely get what the birds have been vaccinated against .
sounds like you have alot going on there with your flock , and i see that things are improving 
good luck with them , if you ever need advice you can always pm me i check my emails twic daily 
kindest regards 
helen


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Helens-Hens said:


> hello chicken crumpet , im from surrey in uk
> i see you have treated your flock with tylan , so i guess you thought you had mycoplasma ?
> with mycoplasma you find that you get secondary infections
> also you say your birds are vaccinated ?
> ...


Thank you Helen


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

How old are you chickens? Do they feel thin? If you are seeing worms in their poo then it indicates a heavy infestation. If I see worms I treat the first time with Piperazine (Wazine 17). This does not kill the worms but paralyzes them so they can be passed. Then I follow up with Ivermectin in 7 to 10 days to kill any remaining worms. Getting rid of all the worms at once can cause other problems.
The bloody poo could be shedding of the intestinal lining which is normal or it could also indicate Cocci. Usually sneezing is not associated with cocci or worms but if they have worms or cocci, they are already stressed from that and will not be able to fight off other infections. 
Here is a link to a chicken poo chart that shows what is normal and what is not. I hope this helps you to narrow down what might be going on with your flock!

http://chat.allotment.org.uk/index.php?topic=17568.0


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

They are all approx 20/22 weeks now. I wasn't sure if it was worms I saw it was more like bloody mucus. Most of the poo is normal just the odd one which is runny or bloody mucus. Maybe it is the normal shedding of the lining. I wasn't aware that happened. 
Thanks for the link. 
xx


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

I have just checked the link you gave me and what a relief it is the shedding of the lining!
I am so grateful thank you x


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Another hen that's gone downhill over 24 hrs. This will be the 5th one. She will not last the night. I wish I never started up again as never had any problems in 4 years with my last flock.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I am so very sorry! What symptoms did this girl have?


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

She just went very quiet a couple of days ago then stopped eating and drinking although I still saw her picking up insects off the ground yesterday. Today she is not eating or drinking at all and not moving (although she did managed to come out of house). I noticed that her sinus are swollen. She was still alive at 5.30 pm but I don't hold out much hope. I am sure it is what you say Mycoplasma. Do you have any advise? Will this mean that I won't be able to add to the flock?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I am so sorry. You can treat with antibiotics but your healthy ones will most likely be a carrier. You could add to your flock but if the new ones were never exposed, they can become ill. 
I am including some info for you on both MS/MG because treatment would be pretty much the same for either one.

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/99/mycoplasma-synoviae-infection-ms-infectious-synovitis
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/disea...ction-mg-chronic-respiratory-disease-chickens


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you I shall read it now. You've been amazing! In fact everyone's been brilliant, this is such a great forum. X


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww Chickencrumpet, I was hoping all was okay now. =(


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It's hard to read this thread. I hope you find the answers to this and sorry I'm not much of help but I do wish the best for you and your flock!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't imagine what you are going through chickencrumpet. Losing 1 is bad enough. 
Sending some positive vibes your way .


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Awww Chickencrumpet, I was hoping all was okay now. =(


No 7chicks sadly it's not.


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

robopetz said:


> It's hard to read this thread. I hope you find the answers to this and sorry I'm not much of help but I do wish the best for you and your flock!!


Thank you robopetz x


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I can't imagine what you are going through chickencrumpet. Losing 1 is bad enough.
> Sending some positive vibes your way .


Thank you kaufranc


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Truly thank you all for your kind words it has helped me knowing that I can come on this forum and talk to people that understand how I feel. My husband listens but doesn't know what to say. 
I know that I should get the next one tested to confirm what I'm dealing with but if I'm honest I am just to frightened of what they will find. I keep thinking that it has got to settle down but only 14 left out of 19!
Anyway tomorrows another day and I'm dreading going out there. 
I'm from the Uk by the way. I presume you're all from the States. xxxxx


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

I read that with Mycoplasma not many birds die only 10%....... so with this in mind maybe it's not Mycoplasma as 5 dead out of 19 is a much bigger percentage!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I know it is scary to find out what they might say but if you do have another one go and you take it for testing, then you will know for sure what will help the others. 
Have you checked them over good for lice or mites? I truly hope no others fall ill for you.


----------



## Helens-Hens (Oct 17, 2012)

hi chicken crumpet i have pm'd you and forgot to say , blood in poo can be cocidiosis so sounds like you have 2 things going on , if you see caremel looking runny poo that is quite normal i did give you my number as what i wanted to tell you will take too long to type (IM A LAZY TYPER)
dont panic this can be sorted , i will wait to hear from you 
chin up girl there is hope


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Helens-Hens said:


> hi chicken crumpet i have pm'd you and forgot to say , blood in poo can be cocidiosis so sounds like you have 2 things going on , if you see caremel looking runny poo that is quite normal i did give you my number as what i wanted to tell you will take too long to type (IM A LAZY TYPER)
> dont panic this can be sorted , i will wait to hear from you
> chin up girl there is hope


Thanks Helen
I feel so much better now x


----------

